# Sabbath IP



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

K, my son has been requesting ozzy, and since our thoughts are with Tony Iommi and his cancer battle- started work on an old school sabbath..
here we are several hours in-


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Cant wait to see it finished! Your work is always so good and fun to watch each piece evolve!


----------



## Jeff (May 31, 2011)

yep I think it's done.









I believe Jimi is next.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

So so good! What a talent. Can't wait to see Jimi!


----------

